
FreeBSD Bhyve WiFi PCI Passthrough - dddddaviddddd
https://www.davidschlachter.com/misc/t480-bhyve-wifi-pci-passthrough
======
Seenso
That's interesting, but wouldn't it make more sense to have a compatibility
system that would allow Linux drivers to be used? Apparently there's one for
Windows drivers:
[https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ndisgen&sektion=8](https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ndisgen&sektion=8)

